# Want to move to Singapore



## Ashish Gupta (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello all,
I am Ashish Gupta from India.
I am software engineer from India having 3 years of work ex.
i want to now move to Singapore.

I am not necessarily looking for a software job.any job which pays decent amount would suffice.
Want some advice on
a) As to how and where to apply for getting a job ?
b) How to get a visa to enter singapore?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

asish ... all your questions have been asked a few times

do some search on past posts

for your asking for Any job, don't bother -

unless your job matches past experience and education 99% you will NOT get a work pass here

Ministry of Manpower is extremely strict on that score 

sorry if that is very direct ...


----------



## smartyniru12345 (Mar 8, 2014)

Is there any way by which we can follow it and a ray of hope can be seen ?


----------

